# Problem with naming my new t-shirt brand :(



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi friends
I have been thinking a lonh time fo a name for a new brand Im developing. I finally got a good name. I did a google search just to find out that there is a t shirt store in Canada with that name. Its not a brand name, but a store name. Im in Puerto Rico and I could name my brand like that anyways, the problem is if I grow up and become known in the t shirt industry.
What do you guys reccomend? Shoud I register that name as a brand? Not? Can that be a problem?

Help please!

UPDATE:
I went to the United States Patent and Trademark Office and there are 51 companys with that name or variations in the name, but one of them has the following in their *Goods and Services *section:

G & S: Shoes and boots, leather shoes, half-boots, beach shoes, sandals, slippers, inner soles for shoes and boots, sports shoes; clothing, namely, _*shirts*_, pants, coats, overcoats, jackets, jumpers, blousons, anoraks, slacks, suits, waistcoats, overalls, pants, jeans, breeches; children's wear, namely, shirts, pants; infant wear, namely, shirts, pants; liveries, parkas, shirts, sport shirts, sweaters, pullovers, sweat shirts, sweat pants, jerseys, cardigans, tank tops, pajamas, tee-shirts; clothing of leather, namely, pants, jackets; clothing of imitations of leather, namely, pants, jackets; collar protectors, bandanas, neckerchiefs, scarves, ear muffs, gloves, mittens, socks, headwear, fur hats, caps, hats, sun visors, turbans and belts. FIRST USE: 20050707. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20050707

So this means Im screwed right? Im afraid so.


----------



## Bob-O (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Joe!
Here's a link that may help you figure out where you stand legally. At least you'll know if its worth persuing any further. Free Legal Advice in 100+ Law Topics - Law Attorney Search the forums, or you can submit your own question. Trademarks can be tricky because they are worldwide (for the most part) but it seems that different countries have different rules.

Hope this helps and that everything works out for you.

Best of luck.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanx Bob-O Ill surely check that out!

I saw your store and I love the "Will flash for drinks" the small caption is so nice!


----------



## kaner (Mar 10, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> Hi friends
> I have been thinking a lonh time fo a name for a new brand Im developing. I finally got a good name. I did a google search just to find out that there is a t shirt store in Canada with that name. Its not a brand name, but a store name. Im in Puerto Rico and I could name my brand like that anyways, the problem is if I grow up and become known in the t shirt industry.
> What do you guys reccomend? Shoud I register that name as a brand? Not? Can that be a problem?
> 
> ...


not entirely as they have to lodge that trademark in Puerto Rico to affect your trade mark in your own company, as you need to apply for it in the country u will be trading in.. plus they seem to have every wearable item under the sun there but perhaps they dont actually make shirts etc, they would have had six months to do so from 2005, if its not in ur country u have no problems, provided ur not selling in US


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

kaner said:


> not entirely as they have to lodge that trademark in Puerto Rico to affect your trade mark in your own company, as you need to apply for it in the country u will be trading in.. plus they seem to have every wearable item under the sun there but perhaps they dont actually make shirts etc, they would have had six months to do so from 2005, if its not in ur country u have no problems, provided ur not selling in US


Hi Kaner
Thanx for replying. That sounds like music to my ears. The problem is, what if my biz grows beyond PR and I start selling in the US, or lets say worldwide, then Ill be having problems. 
I think Ill contact them and ask them if thats their brand, if they are decorating shirts and so on. 
I really liked the name.

Joe


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey All,

It's been a while since I've posted but I saw this thread and thougth I'd jump in. I don't necessarily have advice on whether or not you should use the name, but I wanted to provide some info... G&S (if that's the name your going for) is a failry famous surf/skateboard and apparel brand here in the US. I can guess that the liscense the brand world wide as well. They're full name is Gordon and Smith, but they often go by G&S

I hope this helps


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Elevate(r) said:


> Hey All,
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted but I saw this thread and thougth I'd jump in. I don't necessarily have advice on whether or not you should use the name, but I wanted to provide some info... G&S (if that's the name your going for) is a failry famous surf/skateboard and apparel brand here in the US. I can guess that the liscense the brand world wide as well. They're full name is Gordon and Smith, but they often go by G&S
> 
> I hope this helps


Oh no, that G&S means Goods and services. 
I didnt write the name. I just wanted general info. The name is other.
Thanx anyways.


----------

